# Problems



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Some of you might remember before i got winston i posted a thread, partners and chis, where i said that i was worried my partner wouldnt take to our little Winnie. It seems that my fears are being confirmed!

The oh loves Winston, thats obvious but only when Winston is being well behaved which in the puppy months, is not often! Im forever having to defend winstons behaviour! If i have to hear myself say one more time, hes a puppy, hes teething, he has to chew and bite, i think i may scream! Ive tried giving them time alone to bond and the oh just gets stressed with how much of his attention winston demands! I know that when Winston is grown up and calmer, the oh will be fine but i cant force him to be patient while Winston is growing and learning and it is extremely frustrating!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

How difficult for you; it must be a stressful situation. I don't have any particular insight to offer, I'm afraid, as I'm currently without a partner, so what my chis get up to is nobody's business but my own. But I'm sure there are people on this forum who have gone, or are going, through exactly the same thing, and who have valuable advice to pass on. I think you're right when you say that the relationship between your partner and Winston will get better in time as Winston settles down, but that's a long time to endure! Do you think your partner, consciously or not, feels threatened by your devotion to Winston? After all, he doesn't have you to himself any more, and Winston's recent health problems must have (quite correctly, in my opinion) taken up most of your time and energy. Just stay strong, and the boys in your life will work something out. It's just a shame you're the one caught in the middle. x


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

My best suggestion is to work on Winston's training and perhaps encourage your partner to help with his training. I would also look at his exercise because a tired dog is a well behaved dog.
I thought that somehow magically when Jaxx turned 1 year old he would suddenly calm down and not have as much energy. Jaxx is 2 years old and that magical event did not happen. We have to make sure Jaxx gets plenty of exercise or he is bouncing off of the walls. 
Puppies need training and if he is doing things that make it hard for your partner to bond with him, I would discuss it with your partner and work on those things especially with Winston. Puppies do not know something is not acceptable unless we teach them. 

Good luck!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I feel your "pain!" I was like your oh with Angel! I can only assume its because I said I didn't really want to take him, that we would let them know! But that was because his father was "mean!" I don't know if Angel will ever really "bond" with me! But, he will occasionally get down from hubby's lap and come to mine, if I okay it! Hubby did all the fun stuff with him as a baby. I had to, and still do, all the discipline and training because I don't want him behaving poorly! 

Well, tonight he showed me just how spoiled he actually is! By hubby, that is! After dinner was finished, all the food and dishes were on the counter and I was sorting things out. He was getting anxious because he figured I wasn't going to give him anything! He is so right!! He went into the living room where hubby was and started barking and trying to get his attention to tell him that he needed to come to the kitchen QUICK before all the food was gone! He wanted hubby to give him some! What a stinker! My husband actually started to give him a green bean and was quickly reprimanded by me!! What is he, crazy! He can't do that! 

It is very frustrating for both parties! Just hang in there, things should work out! I was ready to rehome him because of how difficult it was to find a happy medium! Now Angel is 2 1/2 and he is so much better behaved! I still haven't been able to do anything about hubby! Hahahaha! 

Maybe you can try switching roles with you oh, at home. For instance, if you can't keep an eye on Winston or keep him entertained because you are making dinner, have oh make dinner and you can tend to Winston! 

Feel free to pm me anytime you need to vent! You are doing a great job!


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone  i can officially take winston for walks as of Friday, yay! Im hoping that will get rid of some of this crazy energy winston has! Maybe i resent the oh slightly as because winston is "my dog" the oh takes no responsibility! im the one who has had to get up through the night with winston for toilet time, im training him, i was the one who took time off work when winston was poorly and paid his vet bills yet the oh will still moan if Winston does the slightest thing wrong! I cant seem to get him to realise our little man is a puppy and is learning what is right and whats wrong! I came home at around 9pm tonight, asked if winston ate all his dinner to be met by a blank face and the oh telling me he forgot to feed him... WHAT?! I dont know what i have to do to get through to him


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

I know how you feel, my dogs are my dogs and my husband has no idea what food they have and I doubt he'd even fill their water bowl up if it was empty. 
The one and only thing my husband can do is open the back door to let them out. 
I definitely wouldn't go anywhere and leave my husband to look after them! 
He doesn't moan about them because they are well behaved and so therefore nothing to moan about, but he has in the past.
I really feel for you and if you feel like having a moan feel free to pm me, I might just have a moan back! Xx


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I do all that too, but Angel is hubby's dog!! He does nothing for him except treat him. Doesn't think he needs exercise! Last evening when we got home from work he let them out as usual as he checks on his garden. About 20 minutes later Angel is at the back door, making a small noise and looking at me. I was making dinner, so I told him that Angel needed to go poop, please take him out. He said he just came in! He doesn't need to poop! Well, he did take him out and he did poop! :foxes15: I normally just put dinner on hold and take him out! But last night I was determined to continue fixing dinner and get him to do it! 

Men are harder to train and please than our babies!! hahaha!


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

I<3Charlie-chi said:


> I know how you feel, my dogs are my dogs and my husband has no idea what food they have and I doubt he'd even fill their water bowl up if it was empty.
> The one and only thing my husband can do is open the back door to let them out.
> I definitely wouldn't go anywhere and leave my husband to look after them!
> He doesn't moan about them because they are well behaved and so therefore nothing to moan about, but he has in the past.
> I really feel for you and if you feel like having a moan feel free to pm me, I might just have a moan back! Xx


Thank you! I may well take you up on that offer lol  My oh cant even open the back door for Winston if it involves getting up and moving! And then gets angry when Winston has an accident on the carpet! On top of everything else, its ruining all the training I have been doing with Winston too! I dont trust the OH to look after Winston without me there either


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Angel1210 said:


> I do all that too, but Angel is hubby's dog!! He does nothing for him except treat him. Doesn't think he needs exercise! Last evening when we got home from work he let them out as usual as he checks on his garden. About 20 minutes later Angel is at the back door, making a small noise and looking at me. I was making dinner, so I told him that Angel needed to go poop, please take him out. He said he just came in! He doesn't need to poop! Well, he did take him out and he did poop! :foxes15: I normally just put dinner on hold and take him out! But last night I was determined to continue fixing dinner and get him to do it!
> 
> Men are harder to train and please than our babies!! hahaha!


Argh men! Cant live with them, could definitely live without them haha!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww sorry you're going through this. I would find it very frustrating too. You're going through the worst puppy stages right now, but it should soon get better. You probably won't have to wait until he's grown up and calmer for your boyfriend to feel better about it. The later puppy stages are far easier in my experience... they're still puppies, but once they understand the basics and start listening to you (at least some of the time), it's a lot lot less frustrating. Lilo was so annoying at first, but now at nearly 5 months and a half, she's already a lot better behaved. At least I don't have to spend my days saying no all the time, "don't chew this, don't do that, no biting, etc". lol I found that things got a lot easier at roughly the same age with Coco too. 

Once you can start taking him for walks, things will get a lot better! Exercise makes such a difference.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't give up training! I started to several times, but I kept going! Now I get compliments on how well behaved he is! He will still bite if conditions are just right, but he is so much better! 

Hubby's brother and his wife spent a week with us. They are leaving today. He and Angel did not get along! No one got bit, thank god! Angel finally starting to get used him today!! But, I was able to control him with the commands he learned. He told me, even though he didn't like Angel, he was well behaved! It made me feel good! So my training has and is paying off! In spite of hubby not participating!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

You have been given some good advice, I have non to offer, I just pray your oh, will come around as Winston gets older. I don't know why some people are like that. A lot of people think you get a puppy and a little fairy comes along and trains them.  By the way , what is an oh?


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Evelyn said:


> You have been given some good advice, I have non to offer, I just pray your oh, will come around as Winston gets older. I don't know why some people are like that. A lot of people think you get a puppy and a little fairy comes along and trains them.  By the way , what is an oh?


I know, I'm sure he wasnt expecting the work that it has been, but then at the same time Winston is so much fun and brings us smiles constantly! I wouldnt trade him for the world, and I know when he's grown up I'll really miss his puppy time. 

OH is other half


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Winstonsmum said:


> I know, I'm sure he wasnt expecting the work that it has been, but then at the same time Winston is so much fun and brings us smiles constantly! I wouldnt trade him for the world, and I know when he's grown up I'll really miss his puppy time.
> 
> OH is other half



Oh, thanks for letting me know what OH is.  My husband is very ill and Ike makes him smile a lot. I am the care giver of my dogs, but my Pug is Daddy's girl and Ike is Mommy's boy, he is too quick for my husband to be able to hold , when he decides to get down, he is like a flash of lighting. I really love these little guys.


----------



## TyChi (Aug 2, 2013)

It's rough between my partner and i now since we have tyson who is a pit bull but when ever we would pet sit other people's dogs i would do all the work. I took them out, walked them, fed them and played with them. My oh would occasionally play with them or take them out but the responsibility most of the time fell on me. I don't want that for our new puppy, i want it to be equal through the puppy phase since it's going to take both of us to teach him to be a good dog.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Winstonsmum said:


> Argh men! Cant live with them, could definitely live without them haha!


I actually think this is true! Lol! 
I got Charlie after I got married think there's a possibility there wouldn't of been a wedding if I'd got Charlie first!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Honestly I just think men are inherently self-centered (and emotionally immature) and THEY would rather be the center of your attention. And it's not as if they're just waiting around for some responsibility to come their way either! That's just not in their nature.
Keep up the good work with Winston.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

AC/DC Fan said:


> Honestly I just think men are inherently self-centered (and emotionally immature) and THEY would rather be the center of your attention. And it's not as if they're just waiting around for some responsibility to come their way either! That's just not in their nature.
> Keep up the good work with Winston.


Hallelujah. I was going to say sounds like my husband when I had every one if my 4 kids. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

All men are Numpty's


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

AC/DC Fan said:


> Honestly I just think men are inherently self-centered (and emotionally immature) and THEY would rather be the center of your attention. And it's not as if they're just waiting around for some responsibility to come their way either! That's just not in their nature.


Omg this is so true!!! Xx


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> All men are Numpty's
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol!  x


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Testing because I am not going through having this getting deleted.


----------



## Javier'sMommy (Jan 20, 2013)

I feel pretty lucky where my hubby is concerned. He has been great helping with Javier, he changes potty pads, takes him outside, plays with him, cleans up after him, etc. He never did much where feeding was concerned because I feed him S & C's frozen & freeze-dried & that made hubby nervous but this past 2 weeks, he has learned alot about it. I've been dealing with a pinched nerve in my neck that has affected my whole left arm/shoulder so hubby took over pretty much everything. The poor man, he has a full-time+ job, going to school for his MBA, we have a 17 yr-old special needs child, I have physical disabilities, we have 2 cats & now, he has to take of the dogs also. He's been awesome! He was always great with my 3 kids too so... Wish I had some advice to share... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

This is really irritating me. Once again my reply to your original thread is lost


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

I am really hesitate to post a reply to anyone, because it always gets lost.
Fix this problem, please.

I am not the only this has happened to.


----------

